# Can cut in two shots :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I found success with the 15 mm steel ammo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy..your a bad man...killing that can....he he he..nice shooting BTW...

You my friend would be wicked on small game...Rabbits & Squirrels........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet! It's fun to hear the joy your getting out of it also. What does 15 mm equal in inches?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude! AwFreakinSome! That can never stood a chance. Your joy and happiness is felt here at home  Thanks for sharing Randy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Sweet! It's fun to hear the joy your getting out of it also. What does 15 mm equal in inches?


It is a 1/32" below 5/8" ammo  I got it for free from a friend and have been having a blast with it. It broke my never over 1/2" rule and I always wear saftey glasses when shooting it in fear of a RTS  I had a fork hit and a slipped shot tonight  it is on another video get a laugh at my expense


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

OH MAN!!! That is Power!

Volp


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is that a new mirror ;- )

wll


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

wll said:


> Is that a new mirror ;- )
> 
> wll


You are a genius!!!!  Actually it was above the one I modified eariler so I just moved it down. It actually works pretty well with the convex shape  Thanks for watching!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That heavy ammo is brutal. You should chronograph it. And by the way ... a big congratulation on the two shot can cut.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Unforgiven!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They don't call you can-opener for nothing!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome. What next? Moose hunting?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Boom boom, out go the lights!
Very cool


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a new mirror ;- )
> ...


The wide mirror does work well and and always good shooting.

wll


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wicked. Awesome power.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crap Man! Are there any conventions in place to prevent this sort of vicious can slaughter?....I sure hope not.

Well done Sir.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

You can't fake that enthusiastic response! Great shooting!


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

man oh man... that is wicked... do you think an army of SS armed dudes like yourself would be effective in the 19th century? I think so. I ask because I write fiction sometimes and it seems like a good angle. Actually, I wonder if anyone has read any fiction where rubber was used as a plot element of the story? (I just realized that is too open a question so keep it in the context of slingshots :nono: )


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

An Evolving Ape said:


> man oh man... that is wicked... do you think an army of SS armed dudes like yourself would be effective in the 19th century? I think so. I ask because I write fiction sometimes and it seems like a good angle. Actually, I wonder if anyone has read any fiction where rubber was used as a plot element of the story? (I just realized that is too open a question so keep it in the context of slingshots :nono: )


I have an..."adult" production, where the villain is clad in latex...

Aside from that, that's some good shooting, Can-Opener!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh he|| Yeah!!!!! LMAO You got me mic'ing ammo and cutting bands with that gem!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

oOH MY GOODNESS! Never thought this was even possible.


----------

